# navy pants--brown shoes



## habrahams (Aug 16, 2005)

Do brown shoes work with Navy pants? What shade of brown? What color socks would you wear?


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Brown is the best choice for navy, IMO. You can run from the darkest browns to richer tones that are reddish all the way to light British tan.

Here's me yesterday in a navy suit with brown shoes. Note the socks were brown with blue dots.



A more playful combo:


Another with solid blue trou:


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I know gratuitous shoe porn when I see it & this my friend is shoe porn!:icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think there was a thread on this exact same theme within the last couple of weeks.. You probably don't even need to search for it as it should still be within the last 5 or 6 pages.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I don't like brown with navy unless the pants and shoes are casual. When it comes to dress clothing a much better choice, in my opinion, is burgundy. Burgundy satisfies the desire of many to not wear black while at the same time it looks just as dressy as black. 

In almost every situation when I see brown shoes with a navy suit I think that the suit is being pulled down a notch by the shoes. Of course I understand that in some situations that might be the objective.

I know most here disagree with me, but given that this is very subjective issue there is no right or wrong answer. It's all about what YOU like. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry Cruiser, but Cary Grant has you beat on this one :icon_smile_wink:

Marvelous pictures!


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Brown shoes with a navy suit draw all the attention from the suit to the shoes, especially with lighter shades of brown. I don't think this is a good thing. With darker browns, the effect is more subdued, and to me, more acceptable. Nevertheless, I would select dark burgundy or black shoes instead.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


> I think there was a thread on this exact same theme within the last couple of weeks.. You probably don't even need to search for it as it should still be within the last 5 or 6 pages.


I believe that was brown shoes with gray? idk.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> With darker browns, the effect is more subdued, and to me, more acceptable. Nevertheless, I would select dark burgundy or black shoes instead.


In all those selections they'd be, of course, the more conservative choices. Nothing wrong with that, of course. Black certainly is the most conservative/formal depending on shoe style. Burgunday/cordovan is certainly traditional as well though some these days call it " old fashioned".

If you go back through the 30's-50's you'll see brown as the common and most flexible choice.

To the OP- I think we could all say simply: yes, brown works well with blue. Where you go with it depends on your comfort, your style and your business needs/environment.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

habrahams said:


> Do brown shoes work with Navy pants? What shade of brown? What color socks would you wear?


habrahams:

YES !!! :aportnoy:

Socks match trousers for most dressy events (see the FAQ linked from the Home Page) and dark brown for more dressy events or lighter brown for fun/social events.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cruiser said:


> Personally I don't like brown with navy unless the pants and shoes are casual. When it comes to dress clothing a much better choice, in my opinion, is burgundy. Burgundy satisfies the desire of many to not wear black while at the same time it looks just as dressy as black.
> 
> In almost every situation when I see brown shoes with a navy suit I think that the suit is being pulled down a notch by the shoes. Of course I understand that in some situations that might be the objective.
> 
> ...


  And all about taste. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

gnatty8 said:


> I think there was a thread on this exact same theme within the last couple of weeks.. You probably don't even need to search for it as it should still be within the last 5 or 6 pages.


Or just look at the bottom of the page (this is good for every thread) and find:

*Similar Threads*

Brown shoes with navy suits

shades of brown shoes. Appropriate with navy or charcoal pants?

Pictures of navy suits with brown shoes

Brown shoes w/Navy Pinstripe

Brown shoes, Navy DB suit? Help!


----------

